# 'Twas the night before Bimmerfest...



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

and Jon, Mark, Clem, and Tim were eating In'n'Out burgers at the emptiest car dealership on the West Coast...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

.... and doeboy was in his garage trying to finish his rear fog retrofit.... thinking it'd be nice to have another mod done before the 'Fest.....

...but realizing that he'd need to rethink his strategy for pulling wire through the trunk region to wire everything up... 
so he stopped... :banghead:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff,

It was so great to finally meet you in person!

You are as nice in real life as you are online...




Here is a kickoff to BimmerFest 2003.

Me, Clem, Tim, and Mark, your BimmerFest.com Team:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *.... and doeboy was in his garage trying to finish his rear fog retrofit.... thinking it'd be nice to have another mod done before the 'Fest.....
> 
> ...but realizing that he'd need to rethink his strategy for pulling wire through the trunk region to wire everything up...
> so he stopped... :banghead: *


doeboy,

Just wait 'til you see all the cool stuff we've got for you...

I can see many more mods in your future.



See you in a coupla hours!!

:thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *doeboy,
> 
> Just wait 'til you see all the cool stuff we've got for you...
> 
> ...


:yikes:

must... stop.... drooling.....

hmm... speaking of a few hours... what the heck am I still up for? I gotta get up super ass early to get there! haha :rofl:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Cliff,
> 
> It was so great to finally meet you in person!
> 
> ...


Shorts? Sandals? You guys think it is summer out here?


----------

